# Whats next



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

So i arrive in Australia on 27th February, i wish to work whilst im there my PMV allows this so no worry on visa rights, what do i do next;? Before i can work what do i have to have documentation ect, and do i need a tax number ect? If i need tax and national insurance numbers where would i go for these, any ideas how long these take to arrive.

Thanks Louise


----------



## Vichead (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi louise:

I'm an expat Kiwi living here in AUS since 1978 and just offering some observations I've found thru my own research:

1. As I understand a PMV is valid for 9mths?
2. But status in terms of permanent residency not guaranteed after marriage?
3. Also must apply for a Partner Visa to remain in Australia?

If I'm correct I do not want to cast any dought or concern but perhaps advise some prudance in terms of finding employment your post suggests "Walk into Position" frame of mind, I appologise if I am in error.

Anyways whilst reseaching I found a common thread in other Migration, Visa or Temp Migrant Job forums targeted to the Australian job market place. Is that people have encountered less than a favourable responses from some not all employer's, job recruiters, online job search services etc (not able to post URLs new member sorry)

And as a consequence incorrectly linking a subclass 300 holder to a 462 or 417 working holiday holder that is "Temporary Work Status" for want of a better term. The points I have listed above if may have some bearing in your prospective job hunting once you start applying for positions regardless of experience and/or qualifications you may bring to the role and again this is not a certainty just an opinion.

I myself am currently unemployed but hoping to launch an IT startup and eventually become finacially self-suffcient rather than return to paid work, my goal is to become my "Own Boss" that said I live in Victoria which currently is experiencing a medium economic slowdown altho there are jobs aplenty in all sectors.

Other States have a more robust fiscal forcast for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd quarters namely West A, Queensland and perhapes NSW (hopefully NOT) hahaha.. just a playful dig at the long standing rivalry between Melbournians and Sydneyite's us "Mexican's south of the border and those Sydney "Toff's" north of it.

Anyways I hope you find this helpful, sincere best wishes for the future:

Kind Regards
Ian

*Edit:* Regarding your query for relevant documentation required for PMV Visa holder's Ref: employment I'm not sure however I would suggest making contact with Australian consular, migration authorities and/or online sources.


----------



## skipperydoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Louise, 

congrats on your visa first of all! My visa also just got approved. We are flying to Australia in May, but we also started the research of what to do first...  I have a book about moving to Australia, but it is from 2009 so maybe the information is not up to date. I guess I also have to do more research online. So I am not sure if the info below is quite right... I guess people who already experienced all the things you have to do when you arrive can give way better advice!

So I found out so far that it is necessary to have a TFN (Tax File Number) first of all. As I read in a book, you can apply for a TFN online via the Australian Taxation Office and it might take around 28 days. But maybe someone else can give a more detailed or better information. I am not sure about the TFN process or if it changed since 2009. 

The book also says it is a good idea to get an australian bank account (if you are not sharing the bank account with your partner anyway) and also to get an australian drivers licence. 

These are my first findings on my research, but I am sure other people might have more useful advise. Mine is a bit vague and I am not completely sure if it is still valid, I just startet the research myself so I am not sure what else I am missing. But I also would be interested in other peoples opinion as we are going to Australia in May too.... Thanks for starting this threat, Louise. I think it might be very useful for people who just start organizing after the visa grant or just arriving in Australia.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks vichead not sure what relevance this has to my thread but thank you for the time to post. Skipperydoo very interesting this reply you have posted didn't realize it took 28 days ( not sure need to check) hmmm wonder if i can still work whist its being processed. I should start a thread on what to do once we first move to Australia. 
Thanks Louise


----------

